# What should we expect from ICS?



## rootzmonkey (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is the deal. I havent used my Touchpad much, mainly because I am not happy with Android GB on it. I had a Asus Transformer briefly, returned it because I couldnt justify the $500 price tag. I loved the UI though, which was Honeycomb. I know the team is hard at work with ICS, but Im worried that it may never be "complete" or as reliable as a tablet that comes stock with ICS. I put my Touchpad on craiglist the other day to see if anyone would bite and I received about 6 offers. So that leaves me with the topic of this thread. What should we expect from ICS? Its probably to soon to answer this, I am just looking for a reason to not sell it...


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm running A3.0 and have almost no issues. If you can't handle the minor quirks it has now, you should probably buy a tablet that comes with it stock. The Cyanogen team does an awesome job, but it will take some time before it is running almost perfect. I personally think the job the Dev team is doing is awesome! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

robreefer said:


> I'm running A3.0 and have almost no issues. If you can't handle the minor quirks it has now, you should probably buy a tablet that comes with it stock. The Cyanogen team does an awesome job, but it will take some time before it is running almost perfect. I personally think the job the Dev team is doing is awesome! Just my 2 cents.


I belive his issue is more of a UI one than a stability one.

I dont see why the touchpad cant be stable with ICS. Maybe not initially, but the gingerbread port is fairly stable for an alpha so I have a hard time seeing ICS not reaching that level of stability as a minimum. It will definitely get better as time goes on. Just look at the nook color, it may have used Android in its stock firmware which made things a little easier, but CM7 is rock solid on that device despite having to largely be done from scratch due to the stock firmware being based on Eclair(?).

Hopefully we should see an initial port soon since Alpha 3.5 was built with changes meant for ICS but also helped Gingerbread, as Dalingrin is spending the vast majority of his time for the port working on ICS. So I would recommend at least waiting until then before making a decision. I doubt the value of the touchpad will go down too much if at all in a few months unless there's an unexpected onslaught of quadcore tablets. between now and January.


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

CyanogenMod has been more stable than any stock build on every device i've ran it on, Nook Color, Ascend, Droid X, and on the Touchpad it's more stable than WebOS.

To get to your question, what should you expect from ICS on the Touchpad? Nothing, absolutely nothing, the better question would be, what should or could you *hope *for with ICS on the Touchpad, nothing is guaranteed when our developers are all volunteers. I would side with the others that have commented here, that based off of the previous work of the CyanogenMod team and Dalingrin in particular, that in time the Touchpad should have a very nice ICS experience.

You may be happier with a device that has paid developers with all the drivers their little developer hearts could desire and native support for ICS, something like say the Transformer Prime.


----------

